# TP 177 A an Profibus?



## dpd80 (23 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier ein Siemens TP 177A. Im Siemens Katalog steht, das es Profibus fähige ist und das es auch über Profibus projektiert werden kann.


Ich probiere jetzt schon ne Zeit lang rum, komme aber zu keinem Ergebnis, nur mit MPI komm ich dran.


Kann das Panel jetzt überhaupt Profibus, oder nicht?



Danke.


----------



## Ralle (23 Januar 2007)

Also ich hab mir das TP177A mal in ein Testprojekt reingeholt, man kann auf jeden Fall die Schnittstelle für Profibus-DP parametrieren und dann auch im TP eine Verbindung über den Profibus anlegen. Also kann das TP177A definitiv Profibus. Kannst du die Verbindung gar nicht erst projektieren oder klappt nur der Verbindungsaufbau nicht?


----------



## dpd80 (23 Januar 2007)

Ich kann keine Verbindung aufbauen. Über MPI klappt es, ich kann am TP die MPI Adresse und die Geschwindigkeit angeben und sehe das TP dann auch, wenn ich erreichbare Teilnehmer suche. Aber ich finde im TP keine Möglichkeit die Profibuseinstellungen zu ändern und finde auch keine erreichbaren Teilnehmer.


----------



## Ralle (23 Januar 2007)

Mußt du das nicht über die Projketierung mit WinCCFlex machen?

PS: Hab leider kein Gerät zur Hand.


----------



## dpd80 (23 Januar 2007)

Keine Ahnung, is mein erstes 177. Du meinst, ich muss mich erst mit mpi verbinden und es dann irgendwie umstellen? Es kam mir nur so komisch vor, das ich direkt über das TP keinerlei Profibuseinstellungen finden kann.


----------



## Ralle (23 Januar 2007)

NA ja, bei der Projektierung mit WinCCFlex kann man im Simatic-Manager die Hardware und in WinCCFlex die Verbindung projektieren.


----------



## dpd80 (24 Januar 2007)

Werd mal ein bißchen rumprobieren. Melde mich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal, wenn es geklappt hat. Danke schonmal


----------



## maxi (24 Januar 2007)

Ich bein bei einen Projekt auch gerade am Überlegen mit der neuen TP 177B. Muss da 4 Stück an eine Steuerung anschlissen.

Was mir angst macht ist das bastel WinCC felxible. Ich finde das gebastel gegenüber den normalen WinCC echt grausam. Vor allem du kannst nur das Satnadrtzeugs verwenden, nichts richtig selbst entwerfen oder Zeichnen.
Keine schönen Abläufe oder oprationen etc.
Haben die das felxible auch bei TI eingekauft? 

Wer Microwin und WinnCC Felxible programmiert frisst auch kleine Kinder 

PS: Hatte ja meine Anfänge in programmieren Oldscool in Assembler und Microcontrolersteuerung. Glaub meien Programmierdenkweise ist ganz früher dadurch zu sehr geprägt worden.


----------



## dpd80 (29 Januar 2007)

So, hab jetzt mein neues Field PG M endlich am laufen und kann mich richtig mit Win CC Flex und dem TP beschäftigen. Über MPI hab ich schon ein paar Sachen testweise übertragen, hat auch geklappt aber über Profibus findet er immernoch nichts   Außerdem Zeigt er auf einmal am TP keine Texte mehr an. Schaltflächen zum Beispiel sind plötzlich nur noch grau und haben keinen Text mehr drin stehen. Ich glaub Win CC Flex mag mich nicht.


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2007)

@dpd80

Umgekehrt mögen die meisten ja WinCCFlex auch nicht gerade, warum wohl ? :twisted: 

Außer Seeba natürlich, der mag das, ist ja auch eine andere Generation, die sind damit aufgewachsen daß nichts auf Anhieb funktioniert, ohwohl man dafür viel Kohle hingelegt hat .


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @dpd80
> 
> Umgekehrt mögen die meisten ja WinCCFlex auch nicht gerade, warum wohl ? :twisted:
> 
> Außer Seeba natürlich, der mag das, ist ja auch eine andere Generation, die sind damit aufgewachsen daß nichts auf Anhieb funktioniert, ohwohl man dafür viel Kohle hingelegt hat .



Also Seeba hat auch zwei "Supercomputer" zu hause ;O)


----------



## dpd80 (29 Januar 2007)

Jetzt klappt es  

Habe das Projekt jetzt auf meinem neuen PG mal gelöscht und neu Angelegt. Das TP Projektiert und übertragen. Jetzt find ich die Kiste auch am Profibus, war bestimmt nur irgendein Haken in den Einstellungen  . Wenn ich rauskriege, was ich flasch gemacht habe, schreib ichs nochmal hier rein  


Danke trotzdem an Alle


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Januar 2007)

*Alles neu genrieren...*

Also, alles neu generieren wirkt bei flexible auch oft wunder....

Und ich muss sagen, bin eigendlich auch mehr mit flexible als mit protool aufgewachsen... doch ich kann mich trotzdem noch mehr für protool als für flexible begeistern... Man muss einfach nach jedem klick ein paar sekündchen warten, zwar nicht viel (zumindest ist es in den neuern versionen besser geworden) aber die zeit summiert sich einfach...


----------



## Gerri (17 November 2010)

Nein, es liegt daran dass man das Projekt mit der PB konfiguration erstmlas mit MPI auf das TP177A laden muss. Erst dann ist Profibus möglich.

Hörts sich zwar unkomisch an, ist aber auch so.


----------



## Verpolt (17 November 2010)

Hallo Gerri  (29.01.2007 12:14)

Hat jetzt aber ein wenig gedauert *ROFL*


----------



## lemke (10 Januar 2013)

Auch wenn es zwar etws mit der richtigen Lösung gedauert hat, so hat sie mir doch sehr geholfen.


----------

